# club penguin glitches



## broadwaythecat (Oct 7, 2012)

one time, on clubpenguin, I had a red puffle, I bought it a bed. But when I was in my igloo getting ready to take my puffle out for a walk, a second red puffle appared on my screen taking a nap on the bed! but my puffle was stillby my side, and when the second puffle was done with its nap, it dissapeared!!!!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 7, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> one time, on clubpenguin, I had a red puffle, I bought it a bed. But when I was in my igloo getting ready to take my puffle out for a walk, a second red puffle appared on my screen taking a nap on the bed! but my puffle was stillby my side, and when the second puffle was done with its nap, it dissapeared!!!!



There are so many grammatical errors in here I just laughed... then cried, then I decided to write this. 

Also, Club Penguin? What are you... eight? I stopped playing that way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way... ect. back.

Sorry if this offends you, but it is true.


----------



## Mino (Oct 7, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Also, Club Penguin? What are you... eight? I stopped playing that way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way... ect. back.



No need for the dickishness. It's somewhat ironic that you try and put yourself above him/her simply because you're older, yet you simultaneously display such immaturity.


----------



## Anna (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know any glitches on this game as I used to play it years ago but I think I got banned for swearing :| lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2012)

This should be in the Gamers Lounge. And Rover, be nice  I still occasionally play neopets and I'm 20 lol


----------



## Trundle (Oct 9, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> There are so many grammatical errors in here I just laughed... then cried, then I decided to write this.
> 
> Also, Club Penguin? What are you... eight? I stopped playing that way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way-way... ect. back.
> 
> Sorry if this offends you, but it is true.



We sorta all play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 9, 2012)

I play Neopets every once in a while too... but I never played Club Penguin because Runescape is better.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2012)

The grammar is bad, I agree with Rover... But hey, if someone asks for CP glitches, they must be kids, so we should be kind.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 10, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The grammar is bad, I agree with Rover... But hey, if someone asks for CP glitches, they must be kids, so we should be kind.



Grammar is bad there, but yeah rover that was a little to harsh, lookyhooky is prob a younger kid so we should be nice then.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 13, 2012)

i am 10 years old .
AND ROVER, WHO CARES IF I HAVE BAD GRAMMER, THIS IS NOT A TEST!!!! THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> i am 10 years old .
> AND ROVER, WHO CARES IF I HAVE BAD GRAMMER, THIS IS NOT A TEST!!!! THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!



Oh, you're ten? I stopped playing CP like years ago.

But I only play CP if I had a membership or whatever.


----------



## Mino (Oct 13, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> i am 10 years old .
> AND ROVER, WHO CARES IF I HAVE BAD GRAMMER, THIS IS NOT A TEST!!!! THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!



Where were YOU when 9/11 happened.

HUE.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 15, 2012)

Mino said:


> Where were YOU when 9/11 happened.
> 
> HUE.



HUE is the word of this browsing session that I've seen you say.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok everyone, I'm sorry, especially lookyhooky. I didn't mean to appear, and I quote, with





Mino said:


> dickishness


 I am truly sorry lookyhooky, will you accept my apology? 



lookyhooky said:


> THIS IS NOT A TEST!!!! THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!


This is quite funny as me parents watched this last night, I heard the TV. What a coincidence


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL. I only play cp if I have membership too.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 15, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> LOL. I only play cp if I have membership too.



CP got so different over the years


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 20, 2012)

Rover, I accpept your apology. I used sparta because I thought it would be funny, don't even know what the heck sparta means.;D


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 20, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Rover, I accpept your apology. I used sparta because I thought it would be funny, don't even know what the heck sparta means.;D


Thank you. Also, that "THIS IS SPARTA!" Is of a film, Sparta.


----------



## Mino (Oct 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Thank you. Also, that "THIS IS SPARTA!" Is of a film, Sparta.



It's from the dick-flick action movie _300_ that came out a few years ago, actually.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 25, 2012)

I never thought tht there was a movie abot sparta. Just like there is a movie about Bud Not Buddy.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 29, 2012)

Why is it my 4chan guided brain keeps thinking of the other meaning of "CP" instead of what it means here...


----------



## AndyB (Oct 30, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> Why is it my 4chan guided brain keeps thinking of the other meaning of "CP" instead of what it means here...



Really? Thanks for sharing that. Not really something that TBT needs to be knowing/hearing about.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Oct 30, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Really? Thanks for sharing that. Not really something that TBT needs to be knowing/hearing about.


╔════════♔════════╗
Bro, trust me it's worse my end. Plus you know me, I speak aloud.​
╚════════♔════════╝ ​


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> ╔════════♔════════╗
> Bro, trust me it's worse my end. Plus you know me, I speak aloud.​
> ╚════════♔════════╝ ​



I don't... What is going on?


----------



## Klainette (Oct 30, 2012)

when i was like 9 I was obsessed with club penguin so i searched 'cp pictures' on google images once

whoops
----

But on topic, I don't remember any glitches back when I played but I did trick like 20 people into searching for 'the golden penguin' which I randomly made up. Yeah....


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I don't... What is going on?



i don't get it either. his font burns my eyes so i just scroll past it


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Klainette said:


> when i was like 9 I was obsessed with club penguin so i searched 'cp pictures' on google images once
> 
> whoops
> ----
> ...


Secret room here, when I was 8


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Nov 1, 2012)

Jake. said:


> i don't get it either. his font burns my eyes so i just scroll past it



Because I love you so I'll stop using the format (Plus I'm too lazy to C+P it constantly)


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 27, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, you're ten? I stopped playing CP like years ago.
> 
> But I only play CP if I had a membership or whatever.



Me too. I have a membership right now so I play until my 3 months are up.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 27, 2012)

Klainette said:


> when i was like 9 I was obsessed with club penguin so i searched 'cp pictures' on google images once
> 
> whoops
> ----
> ...



I have the color arctic white because I use penguin storm. I know a secret game.


----------

